# APC 1KV UPS for Corsair CX600 PSU?



## AkashWalia7502 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello,
I recently built a desktop and got a new battery installed in my 12Year Old Microtek 600V UPS.
Now at the time of powercut, the UPS was not able to keep the computer running as it immediately shut down abruptly.
However, the UPS was continuously trying to restart the system but it could not bring it back to power as it was constantly shutting off within a second.
Basically it was a cycle where the UPS will feed the power to the PSU, the power light on the computer would come on, I would hear the fan take some spins for a brief second and right then the power would die again.

Please note that the same UPS was efficiently able to backup my 10year old desktop along with a 22' LCD monitor.


The above experience made me believe that I need a higher power UPS for my system (1KV maybe).
I'm planning on buying either iBall/Luminous 1KVA or APC BR1100CI-IN UPS, but *before buying either of those I want to be absolutely sure if they'll work with my PSU which has EPFC.*

Specs:
Core i7-4790K
Asus z97-Pro Gamer motherboard
Corsair Vengeance 8gb Ram
Geforce GTX 750TI DDr5 GPU
Samsung 850 Evo SSD
Western Digital Black 7200RPM 1TB HDD
Corsair 2x140mm Case Fans
Corsair 120mm Case Fan
Corsair Carbide Spec 03

*Please can someone tell me if its the PSU problem with its EPFC or do I really need a 1KV UPS?*
All I care for is a 10min backup.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Aug 10, 2015)

FIrst of all welcome to the forums,

i also have used my old ups with no problems for 7yrs 

i also own a CX600 and had 600va Powercom ups , it was working fine until recently i installed the GPU , it went kaput after a week when i started using my GPU, however it will get repaired with couple hundred bucks and will use for monitor.

I searched out on the net that 600VA is not equal to 600Watts , 600 VA = 360watt with power factor of 0.6, so before when i was using my pc without GPU which was using about 300watts~ nearly , and after installing GPU with 1new hdd + 2new fans, i calculated the increase wattage to 450watts which was exceeding the limit. thats the reason it went kaput.

1100KVA ups will give u around 660Watt output (Assuming 100% efficiency) nearly 550 watts with 80% eff.

if you tried to use ur rig with 600va that to 12yr old ups no doubt it will overload,

you will definitely need 1100kva ups , Today i just placed a order for APC BR1100CI-IN  @ 4.5k on amazon 
u also go for it for proctecting the RIG from damages.


PS: i saw that its your first post, so neither you nor we wont be able to see your posted replies, so please wait till moderator reviews your 1st three posts


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2015)

I run my config (check my signature) with the APC 1.1kva UPS. It works great, I even run my monitor off it and get good backup. Enough to play games for over 10 mins after power failure (tested manually, haven't had a power cut in last 5 years).


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 12, 2015)

tkin said:


> I run my config (check my signature) with the APC 1.1kva UPS. It works great, I even run my monitor off it and get good backup. Enough to play games for over 10 mins after power failure (tested manually, haven't had a power cut in last 5 years).



where do you live man??? no power cuts....


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> where do you live man??? no power cuts....


Kolkata. Our power industry expanded tremendously back in 2000 to meet the demand of upcoming industries, like Nano in Singur, Chemical Hub in Nandigram. Then a political party crashed the party. Now we have oodles of surplus power. So, no powercuts.

I'd have preferred a lot of powercuts if we get some industries though.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 13, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> APC BR1100CI-IN  @ 4.5k on amazon



Link please. Its listed ~6k there.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 13, 2015)

tkin said:


> Kolkata. Our power industry expanded tremendously back in 2000 to meet the demand of upcoming industries, like Nano in Singur, Chemical Hub in Nandigram. Then a political party crashed the party. Now we have oodles of surplus power. So, no powercuts.
> 
> I'd have preferred a lot of powercuts if we get some industries though.



nice, here even after living inside a military base, we get so many power cuts...........


----------



## xtr3m3 (Aug 14, 2015)

Chetan1991 said:


> Link please. Its listed ~6k there.



i got lucky and got last minute lightning deal which was @ 4.5k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 15, 2015)

APC BR1100CI-IN  @ 5.7k on snapdeal


----------

